# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT Dongle New Update Ver 1.83 released [ 2017/06/05 ]

## mohamed73

Quote:  			 				Add Meizu M3X meilan X account support
Add VIVO V5 full support
Add Gionee X20 X25 Full Support
LeEco account remove add X520 X528 Support 
mrt download server add xm_edl_pinout software
this is free for all
support all the xiaomi even miui 8.2 system into edl mode 
MTK add write recovery file
with this you can flash twrp or others recovery,and in the 3th recovery you can remove password by adb    Download Link :  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

